

NodeKnockout is in Full Tilt. Checkout some demos - jqueryin
http://nodeknockout.com/

======
thatthatis
This seems like unnecessary namespace pollution.

There is a very popular frontend mvc framework called knockoutjs that people
will be searching for information about using with nodejs.

Calling this node knockout is worse for people wanting to find this event and
people wanting to find info about the knockout + node stack.

The Internet namespace is a commons that belongs to us all. Please respect
that when naming your thing.

EDIT: apparently, knockoutjs and nodeknockout were released nearly
simultaneously. Thank you for correcting me.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20100614190739*/http://nodeknock...](https://web.archive.org/web/20100614190739*/http://nodeknockout.com/)

[https://web.archive.org/web/20100709135451*/http://knockoutj...](https://web.archive.org/web/20100709135451*/http://knockoutjs.com/)

Apologies for thinking this was willful pollution, not simultaneous release.

~~~
jqueryin
I think you may be misinformed. The NodeKnockout domain was actually purchased
prior to the release of Knockout.js. The event was also announced prior to the
actual release of Knockout.js. I belive it just happens to be an unfortunate
coincidence.

Domain Name: NODEKNOCKOUT.COM Creation Date: 2010-05-28 02:13:00Z

Domain Name: KNOCKOUTJS.COM Creation Date: 01-jul-2010

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KnockoutJS](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KnockoutJS)

~~~
thatthatis
I was misinformed. Thanks.

------
jdmitch
Love the "Simon Says" app from Los Noders:

[http://los-noders.2013.nodeknockout.com/#](http://los-
noders.2013.nodeknockout.com/#)

brought back some memories (and smiles!) :)

